# Are you a stereotypical Chi owner?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I know there really isnt such a thing but it seems people expect Chi owners to be one of two things. (of course we are all women!!)
1. Heavily made up, immaculately coiffed young lady. Lots of jewelry and an aversion to doggy pastimes(rolling in muck,playing fetch,etc)!
or....
2. Very large, matronly looking woman. Tiny dogs appearing to be orbiting planet shaped, woman who rarely moves very far.Prone to hysterics if her dog/s leaves her sight for a millisecond!.:coolwink:

So anybody think they fit a Chi owning stereotype???


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> ....or....
> 2. Very large, matronly looking woman. Tiny dogs appearing to be orbiting planet shaped, woman who rarely moves very far.Prone to hysterics if her dog/s leaves her sight for a millisecond!.:coolwink: ....


OMG!!!! I see myself! ROFL!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha im not over good looking at all! Im "Plump" though does that count  lol! Im the idiot walking down the street with one tucked under my arm and either Pumpkin or another couple running about on leads! I dont let the chihuahuas off leads at the park because the fence is bars not mesh! So i guess im the second one in a way  lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I know there really isnt such a thing but it seems people expect Chi owners to be one of two things. (of course we are all women!!)
> 1. Heavily made up, immaculately coiffed young lady. Lots of jewelry and an aversion to doggy pastimes(rolling in muck,playing fetch,etc)!
> or....
> 2. Very large, matronly looking woman. Tiny dogs appearing to be orbiting planet shaped, woman who rarely moves very far.Prone to hysterics if her dog/s leaves her sight for a millisecond!.:coolwink:
> ...


Hahahah this is too funny.. Minus the playing fetch and rolling in muck.. i am so number 1!! Although i tend to go for a walk in a tracksuit with my hair scraped back and a pair of sunglasses.. walking down the street however is probably a total other matter!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! Funny.  (I'm neither!)


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am neither... lol...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Neither here either. :lol: I rarely wear makeup, short and very thin. I wear track pants or shorts everywhere that I can get away with it. And no hysterics. :lol:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Me neither,jeans ,trainers,poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

mostly #2 *hangs head*
LOL and loving every minute of it.....


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i think im number one haha


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am more #2 then # 1. I am 6'1" with red hair. So when I carry Quigley, who is now 2 1/2 lbs. He even looks tinier then he really is. LOL.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> Me neither,jeans ,trainers,*poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!*


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

No fair.. okay.. I want a third choice..lol

#3. A semi-large, semi-matronly looking woman (with a young heart and outlook) who is being orbited by semi-tiny doggies (no leashes) inside her fenced in yard.. She doesn't have to move far cause she has lawn chairs to sit in to watch the chis play. Of course, she is stylish to a fault and the envy of her neighborhood!!:hello1::hello1::hello1:

Now, I choose # 3!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Neither...haha, I'm more of a jeans n t-shirts gal with a tish of mascara and that's it. I just love the little boogars!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

michele said:


> Me neither,jeans ,trainers,poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!


:lol: :lol: That's pretty much me too, ha!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorta #2. I am 6 foot tall and a bit overweight (understatement) but I don't think I look matronly. I am always in t shirt and jeans and granted I don't more very far but that is because of my ankle, I swear.  I don't freak if they aren't in my sight except for maybe Billy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm like one of those ladies on the "Calgon, Take me Away" commercials. I wake up with a broom in my hand, juggling family and dogs, and I never sit still. :lol: I also saw a commercial once that reminded me of myself. This skinny little lady with long dark hair that had this frantic look on her face and her hair was standing on ends. Like she had stuck her finger in a light socket. :lol: So we need a #4 choice too.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I definitely don't fit those stereotypes. I'm more of a Cesar Millan type, lol. I kinda even look and dress like him. I'm a smaller-statured guy who likes doing typical dog stuff with my boys. Going outside, running with them, going to the park or the beach, playing catch (even though Joey is the only one that knows how, ), etc. And my guys go out in the rain, snow, roll in the dirt, etc. I grew up with a lab-shepard mix; I just opted for smaller dogs because I'm an apartment dweller now.

Here I am with my three while also babysitting my next-door neighbor's two Bostons along with a friend's Boston and Chocolate Lab:


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm definitely not a 1. Desperately trying to lose weight (the walks help), always in trainers and jeans, make-up on if I have been to work, weekends no make-up lol.

Joy x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL Joeysdad definitely not the stereotype - but I don't think many of us on here are 

When my daughter first suggest a chi - I was saying What , you are joking me!!!! but then I researched and found that the stereotype doesn't fit chihuahuas either!! They are far more than their stereotype is believed to be - and I think that goes for the owners too


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Joey's Dad said:


> I definitely don't fit those stereotypes. I'm more of a Cesar Millan type, lol. I kinda even look and dress like him. I'm a smaller-statured guy who likes doing typical dog stuff with my boys. Going outside, running with them, going to the park or the beach, playing catch (even though Joey is the only one that knows how, ), etc. And my guys go out in the rain, snow, roll in the dirt, etc. I grew up with a lab-shepard mix; I just opted for smaller dogs because I'm an apartment dweller now.
> 
> Here I am with my three while also babysitting my next-door neighbor's two Bostons along with a friend's Boston and Chocolate Lab:


lol, Joey's dad, looks like we're gonna need a # 5 as well!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

and #6, and #7, and #8........ :lol: This is a fun, cute thread!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

defo. not me! LOL. does that mean iw asn't meant for a chi?  boo


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't fit either catagory, I am not into heavy make up or Jewellery and I am not of the larger build though I admit I do go into panic mode if Jake disappears from my sight for a mere second


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Neither here.
I do wear makeup, but not all the time.
I am a rock chick, so some look at me funny with my 2 chis, and my long haired man. lol
On the other hand when out and about with the huskies it kinda looks more stereotypical for us.
I love playing fetch too, and dont mind gettin dirty. haha!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

hehe i am neither!

Similiar to terri ^i pretty much dress like a goth, wear black all the time, corsets, victorian clothes. My partner has long dark hair and a bikers jacket, we carry our cute little white fluffy princess around and people think its awesome  because you wouldn't expect us to have a chihuahua.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone would try calling me a "matronly looking woman" :thumbright:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL I'm neither of the choices either


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a weird fun thread lol.

This is me when out on walks and during the weekend.



michele said:


> Me neither,jeans ,trainers,poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!


But at the weekend, I love dressing up and I am immaculatly coiffed lol so I dunno??

But ALWAYS have a full face of make up, even out on the farm.

I also am pretty large at 6 foot!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh, I don't fit either one! I am the skinny, tall, youngish woman who would rather wear jeans and a tank top than anything else. While although I get "girly-er" as I get older and older, I still like to get my hands dirty in the yard, and jump on the ATV and go "muddin'" in the woods!! ;-)
But I still love to just sit on the back porch with a bottle of wine and good friends and just have fun!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha..these are funny.

Well, I am the person that dresses up when I go out most places and I love dresses. I wear make-up, but not a ton. I am not for sure where I fit?? Haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Joey's Dad said:


> I definitely don't fit those stereotypes. I'm more of a Cesar Millan type, lol. I kinda even look and dress like him. I'm a smaller-statured guy who likes doing typical dog stuff with my boys. Going outside, running with them, going to the park or the beach, playing catch (even though Joey is the only one that knows how, ), etc. And my guys go out in the rain, snow, roll in the dirt, etc. I grew up with a lab-shepard mix; I just opted for smaller dogs because I'm an apartment dweller now.
> 
> Here I am with my three while also babysitting my next-door neighbor's two Bostons along with a friend's Boston and Chocolate Lab:



Haha love the photo! I thought i was Caser with 3 bulldogs and a couple of Chihuahuas walking down the road! How wrong was i  lol


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha that's too funny! I don't fit either one.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL! Definitely #1 here, except I don't mind the muttskies getting muddy. Just gives me a reason to bathe, and play with their fur(which they hate!)

Definitely NOT your stereotypical Pit Bull owner/fancier though!!! xx


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope neither here! id say im your average girl. little makeup, jeans and tshirt kinda gal.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which I think is hilarious and I hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! LOL!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

brodysmom said:


> omg, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which i think is hilarious and i hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! Lol!


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I know there really isnt such a thing but it seems people expect Chi owners to be one of two things. (of course we are all women!!)
> 1. Heavily made up, immaculately coiffed young lady. Lots of jewelry and an aversion to doggy pastimes(rolling in muck,playing fetch,etc)!
> or....
> 2. Very large, matronly looking woman. Tiny dogs appearing to be orbiting planet shaped, woman who rarely moves very far.Prone to hysterics if her dog/s leaves her sight for a millisecond!.:coolwink:
> ...



Aaiiee!!! This is too funny! I fall into the third category listed below!  Although, I am quite prone to hysterics is Elliot gets out of my sight...




michele said:


> Me neither,jeans ,trainers,poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!


----------



## anthropology (Apr 26, 2010)

Funny! 

I was walking my chi in the park the other day and a few guys couldn't help but yelling out "HEY LOOK ITS PARIS HILTON" at me! I guess the blond hair, oversized sunglasses AND the dog did it although I was dressed in old jeans, sneakers and a tank top... 

I find the hole "Paris Hilton" thing to be to be a HUGE stereotype; ever since I became a chi owner it is always brought up. But then again I was nicknamed "Paris" for a while after I dressed up as her for Halloween a few years back 

Overall I am more on the sporty side than the girly side; I love running with Chiki!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a sterotypical chi owner, but it never occured to me that there was such a thing when I bought my first one. Or second, or third or fourth for that matter.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which I think is hilarious and I hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! LOL!


hhehehehehe! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which I think is hilarious and I hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! LOL!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Ima Tom boy/country girl converted into city girl...not sure that really fits anywere! LOL ;D


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha..these are funny.
> 
> Well, I am the person that dresses up when I go out most places and I love dresses. I wear make-up, but not a ton. I am not for sure where I fit?? Haha


I'm the same way, I'm very girly and I usually wear dresses and heels, love handbags and accessories! I don't plaster the makeup on either. I have no idea.. lol  



Brodysmom said:


> OMG, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which I think is hilarious and I hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! LOL!


OMG I laughed sooo hard.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

lmao at that picture Brodysmom x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

michele said:


> Me neither,jeans ,trainers,poo bags sticking out of pocket !!!!


That sounds like me too. Only I also have 4 kids trailing along with me too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! That pic is hilarious!! xxxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG, this thread makes me think of this cartoon which I think is hilarious and I hope doesn't offend anyone!!!! LOL!


OMG!!! PMSL!!!! That is just wayyy too funny


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i can be number one sometimes, but i also love lazy looking days  x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ROFL!!! I don't fit it either lol!! Jean and Tees here,never makeup, and not a hysterical person. Well....unless my girls came up missing, but I must say they are spoiled 

Lori


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh..I love that cartoon Tracy !! 

My friends do make Paris Hilton jokes because the dog is with me so much.

I am blond, don't wear trainers except in the gym.... I don't go out without being "dressed"..but I love to have fun with my dog and if he gets dirty he gets a nice bath.

I am not prone to hysterics though and I did get into Harvard--LOL !!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG! Dont tell me there is no such thing as a stereotypical Chi owner!!
Noooooooooooo!LOL
Im a 'bitsa'. Casual/scruffy dresser, very laidback even though I am large and squishy. I am happy to let the dogs off lead to play so I dont have hysterics but am orbited round the park by my little carpet sharks..

A new stereotype has defo emerged though. The Magician.
Jeans, trainers and the ability to magically produce poo bags from every pocket and bag they own!!LOL:coolwink:


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont think i fit the stero type,

First of im male, 6ft gym build, taking the dog's out usually involves a walk along the bay/park near my place or a drive in the car (convertible, they love it) followed by food.

Oh & no im not gay.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

TypeSTony said:


> I dont think i fit the stero type,
> 
> Oh & no im not gay.


But, but, you MUST be!! You have Chihuahua's!!
ROFL!!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> But, but, you MUST be!! You have Chihuahua's!!
> ROFL!!


LOL, 

My Gf Bought Bella before we moved in together, i then bought Apollo to keep her company & also because i thought smaller dogs would be easier to look after (not the case i had to find out the hard way)

Dodgy pic of me & Bella sleeping.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TypeSTony said:


> LOL,
> 
> My Gf Bought Bella before we moved in together, i then bought Apollo to keep her company & also because i thought smaller dogs would be easier to look after (not the case i had to find out the hard way)
> 
> Dodgy pic of me & Bella sleeping.


Awwwww.... how cute!!! There's something so endearing to me about a big guy with a tiny dog. I love it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree! big men and small dogs :lol:

This was my husband earlier today in my studio.. (ignore the random puzzle pieces and Thomas train :lol
I was working at the computer and he laid out on the floor and became instant Chi parking! you will notice bambi is right near him tho, she loves him to bits.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, I just love it! Soooooo sweet! :love7:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats what happens when men take a break from vacuuming.. 
They become dog beds.. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So much more fun than vacuuming! :lol:


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahah, Nice Pic!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

ummmmmm i don't see myself as either. I never wear make up. I am kinda big but not huge and i am very very quiet. So i guess i don't fit the mould LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread is fab.. ha ha

I've never seen a big man round here walking with a little dog.. its a shame really.. Although all my male friends love love daisy although they will never admit it!!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)




----------

